# Im Noy Quite Understading What Filter Media Is



## asastorm (Dec 3, 2016)

So ive been curious for a while what filter media even is also for 5 red bellied piranhas what filter media should I use, Also say I get ammonium is that stuff only harmful in large amounts to?


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

How big is tank?
Good bio filter (lava rock,pot scrubbies , commercial media) in filter (canister filter,hob) . Sponge works as mechanical and bio media as well plus your substance and rock will help.

Suggesting you use canister filter for bio and HOB as mechanical filter.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

All depends on size of tank and what type of filter... some medias work better in certain types of filters.


----------



## asastorm (Dec 3, 2016)

Ægir said:


> All depends on size of tank and what type of filter... some medias work better in certain types of filters.


Oh its a 75 with 5 rbp this is for my brothers tank that where sharing So what is media


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

wizardslovak said:


> Good bio filter (lava rock,pot scrubbies , commercial media) in filter (canister filter,hob) . Sponge works as mechanical and bio media as well plus your substance and rock will help.
> 
> Suggesting you use canister filter for bio and HOB as mechanical filter.


----------

